# Uk to Malaysia



## Maynard100 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi

I am looking to move to Malaysia in May/June 2013. I was wondering how long the visa process takes and when I would need to apply for jobs. Do I have to have a job before applying for a work visa?

Many Thanks

May


----------

